# Engine swap questons >QSW



## bpspdracer (Feb 24, 2007)

I will be getting an Audi 5000 turbo, FWD, auto for cheap (almost free). Was wondering if the turbo motor swap into a QSW will be any more of hassle because of the difference in tranny and AWD vs FWD?????? Will anything have to be changed engine side?
thanx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

You'll need the Q's flywheel and clutch, since your 5kT engine isn't going to have either.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_You'll need the Q's flywheel and clutch, since your 5kT engine isn't going to have either.


Everything else is pretty damn close to bolt in, wire in, turnkey.


----------



## bpspdracer (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Will the quantums pressure plate bolt up to the 5k, do I use a mix of parts, or hybrid of something else? 
Gettin excited for this, the 5k will be on it's way to WI soon!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

You can 100% copy any Audi 4000 quattro with Audi 5000 Turbo swap on Motorgeek/034


----------

